# Projects since my last post



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

Here are pics of things I've made in the shop. It's been a productive year

Reactions: EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 4, 2021)

Good to see you back, Don! You made some truly extraordinary stuff this year! I stand in awe! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 4, 2021)

You have been busy. Great variety of projects. No new paddles? Too bad they don’t have any maple or cherry there and you’re stuck using that local wood.

Very nice Range Officer as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 4, 2021)

Wow gorgeous work! You are very talented

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 4, 2021)

Absolutely stunning work,wow,your work is,wow!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2021)

Beautiful stuff Donny, good to see you back!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 4, 2021)

About time you got back here. Very nice projects!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 4, 2021)

Wow Don, loved the first, then I saw the second, then......well......incredible Variety!!!

Would you mind explaining the sculpture piece? That is incredible!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 4, 2021)

Beautiful pieces. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> Wow Don, loved the first, then I saw the second, then......well......incredible Variety!!!
> 
> Would you mind explaining the sculpture piece? That is incredible!


It started out as a 15" round of cook pine, I pulled out me new carter and sons roughing gouge that I had a 26" aluminum handle made for and the wood started to cover my shop in ribbons. I had so much fun that the next thing I knew my large round was about the size of a coffee cup. I did what anyone would do, got creative to save the oops. I had some CK on the rack, Bob's your uncle and boom, that's my story and I'm sticking to it

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

Tony said:


> Beautiful stuff Donny, good to see you back!


Did you miss me?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 4, 2021)

Don the mon is back? Those are mighty purdy - but you still wowed me out with the paddles!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did you miss me?


I get enough of you......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 4, 2021)

Beautiful work Don. I especially like the sculpture piece in the photo after the pepper mill. You should talk to the PGA - you could make trophies for their golf tournaments over there.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Don the mon is back? Those are mighty purdy - but you still wowed me out with the paddles!


Here is a new concept I'm working on for a paddle, we bought a house this year and I have been doing a lot more stuff for the house than other things.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

@dljthe PGA will be at my hotel this month for the Mazda tournament (I think that's the sponser) I think they give a car and I honestly don't want to make a wood car. Lol


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 4, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @dljthe PGA will be at my hotel this month for the Mazda tournament (I think that's the sponser) I think they give a car and I honestly don't want to make a wood car. Lol


I'd rather win one of your wood paddles or that sculpture than a Mazda.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 4, 2021)

Your work never disappoints, all beautiful stuff for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> You have been busy. Great variety of projects. No new paddles? Too bad they don’t have any maple or cherry there and you’re stuck using that local wood.
> 
> Very nice Range Officer as well.


Poor me... I just have dumb wood like Koa and Mango. I think my wife ordered some wood from the old man @Mike1950 to broaden my stash but I haven't seen it yet so poor poor me....

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 4, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Poor me... I just have dumb wood like Koa and Mango. I think my wife ordered some wood from the old man @Mike1950 to broaden my stash but I haven't seen it yet so poor poor me....


Yeah, I’m crying crocodile tears for you. Let me know when you want some of that maple or cherry. Maybe even a hunk-o-walnut.

Been to Kameula Hardwoods recently? I got a few CK thins from their Ebay site last month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Yeah, I’m crying crocodile tears for you. Let me know when you want some of that maple or cherry. Maybe even a hunk-o-walnut.
> 
> Been to Kameula Hardwoods recently? I got a few CK thins from their Ebay site last month.


Not for some time, I have a guy that knows a guy who may be hooking me up with more local woods. While I have been hopeful of this kind of rabbit hole before I believe this may have a touch of merit… Fingers crossed

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 4, 2021)

Right, and now I know a guy, who knows a guy, who has a friend.....

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Don the mon is back? Those are mighty purdy - but you still wowed me out with the paddles!


I don't think I ever posted these, matched set of redwood burl reclaimed from a live edge coffee table.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

Just noticed I posted the same paddle twice, here's the other one of the set

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 4, 2021)

Spectacular!! Are the white stripes laminated or inlaid?


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 4, 2021)

I've covered my eyes - I can't look at 'em! I just can't!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Spectacular!! Are the white stripes laminated or inlaid?


Laminated, somewhere on this site is a thread of how I do it but it looks like that silly @ripjack13 has gone and changed everything around like a new wife in an old home. Everything is still here but you will never figure out where she put it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2021)

He has his wife ordering woods cause yall are too upity to communicate with us lowlife mainlanders. :( i have some nice prospects. Was lazy/ sick for most of December. Now I am trying to catch up before February. I will send you some pictures


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> He has his wife ordering woods cause yall are too upity to communicate with us lowlife mainlanders. :( i have some nice prospects. Was lazy/ sick for most of December. Now I am trying to catch up before February. I will send you some pictures


Glad you feel better, thought you might have broken a hip or something. 

She buys wood like mainlanders wives by shoes, who am I to deny her such a guilty pleasure. Heck, I encourage her to follow her passion and buy as much wood as she wants. Happy wife happy woodshop life or something like that...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Laminated, somewhere on this site is a thread of how I do it but it looks like that silly @ripjack13 has gone and changed everything around like a new wife in an old home. Everything is still here but you will never figure out where she put it.


Are you talking about how to build a paddle or that paddle in particular ?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2021)

__





How to make a Hawaiian paddle (wall edition)


I was asked to make a paddle for the group. The blade should start out 5" wide x 25" long and 2" thick. You can pick a former you like and mark it up as shown. (I had to get jiggy with it, this board was umm "short") With your blade cut out, run the long edge on the jointer to give a flat edge.



woodbarter.com


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2021)

I just looked through a ton of posts. The earliest I can find about that paddle is from your intro post...





__





Hello from Maui


According to the rules this is step one. I have not looked around the forums yet, but if the URL is any indication I look forward to it. I make lots of different things, and pens paddles and vases are my favorite right now. I have access to the Hawaiian woods, and willing to trade more than...



woodbarter.com


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

See, the new wife can find everything after she changes everything you ever knew about organization

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> See, the new wife can find everything after she changes everything you ever knew about organization


ahhh- I think this is a family group- maybe you and Marc should take this private....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

Figuratively speaking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Figuratively speaking

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> I've covered my eyes - I can't look at 'em! I just can't!!!!!!


This is kinda the reason I haven't made paddles this year. The new house has big windows and 8 sliding glass doors. Wall space is a premium

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> ahhh- I think this is a family group- maybe you and Marc should take this private....


I did. Hahahaaa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 4, 2021)

Dang look at all those paddles! Love to have just one of them on my wall

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is kinda the reason I haven't made paddles this year. The new house has big windows and 8 sliding glass doors. Wall space is a premium



Maybe you should make mini paddles. Lots of table space now after that huge table build....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2021)

That is a lot of nice paddles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Maybe you should make mini paddles. Lots of table space now after that huge table build....


at one point I had stacks of boxes... addictions can be problematic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 4, 2021)

Aloha Don- it’s been a while and you been a very busy islander! Talk about “assault on the senses” and just so much eye candy! You have a little bit of everything and as always really beautiful work. Post #15, I am digging that “fish hook appliqué”- is that out of Hawaiian mango? The redwood burl lace is gorgeous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Maybe you should make mini paddles. Lots of table space now after that huge table build....


I have my mini paddles imported from Connecticut. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Aloha Don- it’s been a while and you been a very busy islander! Talk about “assault on the senses” and just so much eye candy! You have a little bit of everything and as always really beautiful work. Post #15, I am digging that “fish hook appliqué”- is that out of Hawaiian mango? The redwood burl lace is gorgeous.


It is curly mango. I have the handle glued up and shaped but still have a long way to go on it. I put the mango on both sides and getting them to match is going to take a ton of hand shaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 17, 2021)

Great to see you posting again!
Been a little quiet.
I really admire your works! Maybe when I retire someday will be able to expand my horizons.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 17, 2021)

David Hill said:


> Great to see you posting again!
> Been a little quiet.
> I really admire your works! Maybe when I retire someday will be able to expand my horizons.


Why wait? Build something you have never made before just to see you can then build something else. You'll find talents you would have never thought you had but you really do. 2 people have shown me why its important to always try new things. My mentor on maui made 4 things and had completely mastered all 4 but would not do other challenges. The other person is @Kenbo whose talents are endless. He is like the king midas of wood, everything he touches turns priceless. Between them both I learned that you can master a few things or if you're willing to try different things you will at a minimum learn something new. However, most of the time you will end up impressing yourself which is the best feeling and likely how you first felt when you started woodworking. I refuse to deny myself that wonderful gift that only I can give myself so I try everything I can.

I just bought a steam generator and today building s steam box to attempt my most ambitious project ever. If it works out like I plan I will have my crowning achievement in woodworking. I will ofcourse post the project here in kenbo fashion and show pics but not say wth I'm building. For the record I think he only does that because he has no idea what it will turn into when he's done and you know how Canadians feel about looking silly. I am pretty sure that helicopter build started out as an airplane...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 17, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Why wait? Build something you have never made before just to see you can then build something else. You'll find talents you would have never thought you had but you really do. 2 people have shown me why its important to always try new things. My mentor on maui made 4 things and had completely mastered all 4 but would not do other challenges. The other person is @Kenbo whose talents are endless. He is like the king midas of wood, everything he touches turns priceless. Between them both I learned that you can master a few things or if you're willing to try different things you will at a minimum learn something new. However, most of the time you will end up impressing yourself which is the best feeling and likely how you first felt when you started woodworking. I refuse to deny myself that wonderful gift that only I can give myself so I try everything I can.
> 
> I just bought a steam generator and today building s steam box to attempt my most ambitious project ever. If it works out like I plan I will have my crowning achievement in woodworking. I will ofcourse post the project here in kenbo fashion and show pics but not say wth I'm building. For the record I think he only does that because he has no idea what it will turn into when he's done and you know him .....



Indeed is my plan, trying to intermingle with other “projects” swmbo wants to have done— building a deck, enclosing our patio, availing her a “she” shed/room, yada. Yes I could pay to have them done....is just against my grain (why yes!! I admit to being sorta tight)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

